# [MOD] TeamHacksung Build 5 Virtual Buttons Fassy/Mez/Show



## Stevespear426

I ported these virtual keys because I've been testing kernels for TkGlitch that have had soft keys broken. A few people have showed interest so I thought I'd release them. All credit goes to Paul O'Brien (I ported from) on the XDA Galaxy Nexus Forum, JT (and TeamHackSung) for giving me something to port to, TkGlitch and Sixstringsg for taking me into the team and unintentionally giving me a reason to port this ;-) ,and FirstEncounter (Brother-in-law) from the Droid X Rootz forum for helping out when I got a little stuck (He's 16 and already smarter than me).
I decided against turning off the backlights for the soft keys because I'm pretty sure It would kill BLN. So I would just turn the timeout in Galaxy s setting to .5 Sec.
Options
1) Original ICS 3-button Nav Bar (Resized to not overlap the Keyboard)
-Back
-Home
-Recent Apps
2) Added Search Button and Menu buttons on both sides (even if Menu isn't visible)
-Menu
-Back
-Home
-Search
-Menu

Screenshots
You've all seen the Galaxy Nexus 3-button Nav Bar... Here's a shot anyway.









Here's what it looks like with the Search button and an invisible Menu button pressed.









Menu visible on both sides









Once you start using full screen most apps make the virtual keys disappear. So don't fret peeps that need every millimeter of your 4" screen. Example video in Gallery.
Before play









During play back









Installation
-Always Back-up
-Wipe Cache/Dalvik (Recommended, but probably not nessecary)
-Flash in recovery
-Reboot

Don't like them? Just reflash JT's TeamHackSung Build 3 or flash the Buttons off zip.

Downloads

Build 3

Original 3-button
http://www.mediafire...zn2run18ax0fyia

Search and Menu Buttons
http://www.mediafire...ac1aa78p72yko4r

Buttons Off
http://www.mediafire...t8likkkxhz4uxpd

Build 4
In the new build you can change onscreen buttons in cmsettings under input. These zips just turn them on and off and resize them so they don't over lap the keyboard.

Give your thanks to Cyanogen and JT for accepting the Gerrit Mod for the Buttons

And more thanks to JT for including them in the Fascinate builds.

Buttons on
http://www.mediafire...j9ya6sh4hqtuue6

Buttons off
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2m3852f5zko79k

Build 5 Fassy
Buttons on
http://www.mediafire...ehd07v0cd08d0zd

Buttons off
http://www.mediafire...cmu1td4tzbjxcb7

Ports for Mez and Show thanks to Baked_Tator

Build 5 Mez
Buttons on
http://www.mediafire...q2o7yeit4on5718

Buttons off
http://www.mediafire...mifcwttw66b2ds8

Build 5 Show
Buttons on
http://www.mediafire...yma3630p6co2bi5

Buttons off
http://www.mediafire...fnt6ymiv62381v6


----------



## Stevespear426

Reserved 10 char.


----------



## godofwar762

i love the look and feel any way u could make a version for us cellular
. id like to use it


----------



## nicklovell23

godofwar762 said:


> i love the look and feel any way u could make a version for us cellular
> . id like to use it


 Im sure it would work on the mesmerize, I'll flash and let you know.

Works fine on the mesmerize.


----------



## ace252006

Thanx I have a cspire showcase and these work great my soft keys haven't worked since 2 weeks ago these are a life saver I was using an app in the market called "soft keys for root users"


----------



## Brentless

This broke my Swype, tells me it is not build for my screen size anymore (tried multiple densities 240, 220, 200, etc)

Any thoughts?


----------



## veteranmina

I flashed this and now my phone is stuck in a boot loop and keeps going into the recovery system. I am using a mesmerize with build 3


----------



## nicklovell23

veteranmina said:


> I flashed this and now my phone is stuck in a boot loop and keeps going into the recovery system. I am using a mesmerize with build 3


I would re flash ICS build 3 boot it up then boot back into recovery from power option not 3 button option and re flash the button mod.


----------



## Stevespear426

Brentless said:


> I flashed this and now my phone is stuck in a boot loop and keeps going into the recovery system. I am using a mesmerize with build 3


That's a build 3 issue check the discussion for that work around. It works for some but not for me.


----------



## sageDieu

Thanks for all your work, Steve!

Veteranmina, if the whole /boot wipe thing doesn't work for you (it's unlikely) then you will have to odin back to froyo, then odin cwm4, then flash ICS and whatever mods, make sure it's working, then odin the gingerbread radio... there are more in-depth guides around the forums (stickied!) if you need to take this route. I've had to do it probably 5 times since going to ICS, no idea why it happens or how to fix it other than that. You won't lose data or anything as long as you make backups.


----------



## pdunaway19

Is it possible to get a version with the soft keys disabled. It's kinda weird to have on screen keys and the capacitive buttons both working. Thanks I really appreciate It.

Sent from my ice cream sandwiched Fascinate


----------



## Stevespear426

pdunaway19 said:


> Is it possible to get a version with the soft keys disabled. It's kinda weird to have on screen keys and the capacitive buttons both working. Thanks I really appreciate It.
> 
> Sent from my ice cream sandwiched Fascinate


I guess I can build one. I wouldn't recommend it though like I said I think that would kill bln as well. You can turn the soft keys to .5 sec though.

Update: I looked and even when I turned them off in arrays they still came on. I'm not nearly motivated enough to go tracking it down. Sorry buddy. You can either turn them down to .5 sec or track down a Glitch kernel that breaks them. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithN

The new glich kernel fixed soft keys

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevespear426

KeithN said:


> The new glich kernel fixed soft keys
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


True. So unless there is an overwhelming want for these. I will probably not be continuing this mod.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleonm5

Stevespear426 said:


> True. So unless there is an overwhelming want for these. I will probably not be continuing this mod.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I would love too see updates for this mod.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace252006

I would like for this to be continue to be updated I have no soft keys at all I think it might be a hardware issue and this mod helps me thanx again for this mod


----------



## mleonm5

Build 4 update?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using TapatalkEdit: nvm, it works perfectly on build 4.


----------



## Stevespear426

mleonm5 said:


> Build 4 update?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using TapatalkEdit: nvm, it works perfectly on build 4.


Updated OP for Build 4.BTW long press for the virtual buttons work now.


----------



## bigwilly90210

and here I was gonna come back in and report that the build3mod works with build 4 and he's already updated! nice work amigo!


----------



## Stevespear426

bigwilly90210 said:


> and here I was gonna come back in and report that the build3mod works with build 4 and he's already updated! nice work amigo!


I'm here for you buddy.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu

Steve, if you are feeling ambitious you might like to check out some of the color mods for these. Over in the Droid X forum on rootz there are people porting them for lukes rom, just things to make the buttons look different. Some of them are pretty cool.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## bigwilly90210

WHERE ARE THE BUILD 5 MODS???
Lol. Jk. Imma try the build 4 mods and report. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigwilly90210

They work, haven't tried the customization options, but the flash for build4buttonson did work.


----------



## Stevespear426

Should be able to change your button order and add search in cmsettings

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwilly90210

adding the search button or rearranging them still doesn't work on mine, even with a reboot. not that big a deal, just never got it to work. hrm. oh well. i'm sadly selling my fascinate to my little brother though, jumping ship to tmobile and a galaxy s 4g. still keeping it in the family right?







thanks steve


----------



## Perky69

Would like to see a build 5 update, these virtual buttons are pretty sweet...thnx dev

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwiched Mesmerize


----------



## KeithN

Try the build 4 zip. Someone 2 posts above said it worked. And if you have issues you can always remove it then request a new one. No need to make a new one if that one still works









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Perky69

Build 4 works but you can't rearrange the buttons or add the search button.

Edit: Not that it matters but it added Verizon Wireless to my lock screen and notification panel.

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwiched Mesmerize


----------



## sheradrax

So is there any hope for a build 5 version or even a 6 when it drops? I really liked being able to rearrange the buttons.

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## Stevespear426

I'll work on it when I get back from my ski trip. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheradrax

Awesome. Have a great time. Thanks for the work you have put in. Really like the buttons.









brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## Stevespear426

OP Updated


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Any chance to see a modified version for US Cellular and C-Spire users so that our eri banner matches our carrier?


----------



## Stevespear426

I'll look in to it tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheradrax

So is there a trick to getting them to rearrange? I can't seem to get it to work in cm settings.

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## Stevespear426

No. Just flash buttons on and rearrange in cmsettings. Worked when I tested it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheradrax

I think I'm going to do a fresh install of ICS and give it a try.

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## automaticsti

Hey OP what is the battery you are using? Any chance you have the .zip


----------



## Stevespear426

Updated OP for Show and Mez. Thank Baked_Tator For the port. I just Moded his Framework-res.


----------



## Stevespear426

Any mez or show users with working search and rearrangablity?


----------



## Stevespear426

Thread moved here with my new lockscreen mod. You can find all updates here now.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16679-mods-ths-fassymezshow-4way-lockscreenvirtual-buttons/#entry430344


----------

